# Shimano LX shifters



## Panter (25 Oct 2008)

Evening all 

After a very gracefull superman dismount today, and learning the important lesson about checking tyres for punctures before trying to bunny hop, I need to replace my broken front shifter .

Its a Shimano LX, but is there a difference between the SL-M570 (which CRC stock) and the SL-M580 (which is what is on my bike and that CRC don't stock) ?

EDIT: Scrub that, I've found the 580 on CRC now for the same price as the 570. It seems to have the dual control fuction which the 570 doesn't have in case anyones interested.


----------

